# Wellsville



## JCS (Apr 14, 2004)

Has anyone been to Wellsville riding before? I believe it is called forbidden zone. If so whats it like? Cant seem to get thier website to work and everything else i have found was vague.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Yellow Creek is also in the area, I've never been to either but need to go.


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

need to be cautious lots of people get banged up there lots of riders at times and lots of blind corners/hills etc. been lucky!!!!! but a few friends have not


----------



## JCS (Apr 14, 2004)

Well we went to Wellsville Friday night. We went to Oak Tree Sportsmans Club. It was very busy. My buddy ended up totaling his polaris sportsman within the first 30 minutes. It rolled 350 - 400 feet down one steep hill! It took us 3 1/2 hours to get it back to camp this morning. It is totally done for. Luckily no one got injured. Needless to say we wont be going back.


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

sorry to here about your buddy and his bike, glad to here he is ok i assume he did not go down with it. that place claims alot of bikes and bones. 
i have a sportsman also its a 500 ho very heavy bike with wench push bumpers etc. i would be interested in some parts if he is selling


----------



## JCS (Apr 14, 2004)

not a whole lot left worth while. the motor still ran and i think most of the rims were ok. other than that the plastic is done and handle bars where broke off and the racks stayed at the bottom of the mountain. i let you know what he salvages off it. 
He did manage to bail off but he went over the front of the bike and then the bike bounced over him.


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

I have a camp at Oak Tree, which is on the North East side of Forbidden Zone. The whole riding area down there is known as "Yellow Creek".

The guys are right. It can be very dangerous, of you do not pay attention to where you are going. There are a lot of bikes, Jeeps, and pipe buggies down there. The later in the day, the drunker they get. 

Overall it is exceptional riding. I have had a camp down there for about 5 years now. I take my Sportsman 500 DUSE and 87 CJ7 down there almost every change I get. Lately, I just ride to the camp site and drink beer.

I was on the local fire department there for 12 years. I have pulled countless injured people out of there, and probably about a dozen fatalities. All were because ther riders were not being cautious... read as drunk and.or stupid.

The mud holes are excellent. as is the trailriding... just avoid hill climbing and you will be ok. I really enjoy watching the idiots in the pipe buggies try to climb the hill affectionately known as "killer, Scooby-Doo" and "chicken Farm"


----------



## DodgeThis4wd (Jun 20, 2006)

well heres my photo diary of wellsville. check it out. only places you can get in now is oak tree and forbidden zone. contact me if you want directions. its a quality place to ride, redneckville, USA 

best place on earth to ride if you ask me. get er done! im going down this spring sometime soon as the weather breaks. we should all get together!


untitled4.jpg is my truck with the little wussy tires on it. lol


----------



## DodgeThis4wd (Jun 20, 2006)

had to show ya one more...this is way uptop on the "look out" 

impossible to get here by anything else but a 4wd...like lots of other spots here.


me and my buddy were known as the dodge brothers the whole summer of 2005 down there....lol


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Read a couple days ago at Ridethered.net that Wellsville is now turning people away or ticketing vehicles that park. Believe some of the property has been sold....


----------



## DodgeThis4wd (Jun 20, 2006)

MAKtackle said:


> Read a couple days ago at Ridethered.net that Wellsville is now turning people away or ticketing vehicles that park. Believe some of the property has been sold....



you can still get in. they are talking of the old route 7 entrance, thru the wellsville intermodal park. STAY OUT of here its bad news youll goto jail and your **** will be impounded to columbiana county. its too bad too, there was actually good fishing here right at the mouth of yellow creek at the tressel. i hate watching my childhood romp around spots get deystroed. they are building a coal to liquid fuel near the oak tree area. its a damn shame my cabin is right out on the river from here and ill tell ya what i hope the river doesnt get polluted. we are in the cleanest pool IMO new cumberland has the best fishing


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Well Said..


----------

